# Check in Bobby....you with us



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I have not seen you on today, so my guess is no power. I'll keep an eye out for you and hope ya'll made it ok.

Don't make me start using the phone....you know I hate phones LOL


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Bobby is fine - power is out on Bolivar. 

He's over in galveston picking up a generator.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I hope he is not buying one...I have one that I would have/will loan him!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I called and told him that - he said thanks, but Barbara just wants to go ahead and buy one.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Good Investment...had a 3500 just for that purpose last year for the first time and it served me well. Kept the refrigerator/freezer and one room AC in the bedroom going for two days with no problems....and Momma gets a little cranky if she's hot or hongry..LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Just checking in. We are doing fine. I got a Gen big enough to run the ac,the freezer and the fridige.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

c'mon admit it....you were looking to buy one big enough to run the lathe and the shop a/c too.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

After Rita hit us and did without power for three weeks, bought a Generac Nat gas model with 15K power. It is enough to run while house with some selective use. Runs my 4ton ac and all lights just fine. When Humberto came directly over my area, most of the area was out of power but I never lost mine so generator never to a work in again. Still ready to go however in event of summer hurricane, or wiknter ice storm.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok I am back!!!!!!!!!!!!! We got power back about 10 pm last night. Couldn't sleep a wink, because I couldn't hear that darn generator running.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Ok I am back!!!!!!!!!!!!! We got power back about 10 pm last night. Couldn't sleep a wink, because I couldn't hear that darn generator running.


Glad to see that ya'll are ok and you are back online!

I met one of your neighbors at the beach Saturday...I can't remember his name (Donny maybe?) he goes by "Tripod" on the Utility Offroad Forum...real nice guy!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

How about Donnie Mears? He is a great guy.


----------

